# Sassy Girl Chun-Hyang



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a *must see *Korean series. When you watch it this is you right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 through out the entire movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry if it's not English subtitled...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiqEZqzhGBA&NR

Tell me what you think?


----------



## juli (Aug 18, 2006)

I watched it once and gave up.  Maybe be like first 20 minutes of episode 1 and I was like eh... not for me.  But I've heard sooooo many good things about this show.  Like many people were OBseSSed with it!!! still dont understand why... but newayz have u watched Winter Sonata??? Sorta old but I know thats a big hit among Japanese people.  =P


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 
_I watched it once and gave up.  Maybe be like first 20 minutes of episode 1 and I was like eh... not for me.  But I've heard sooooo many good things about this show.  Like many people were OBseSSed with it!!! still dont understand why... but newayz have u watched Winter Sonata??? Sorta old but I know thats a big hit among Japanese people.  =P_

 
Im OBseSSed with it hahahaha... It's a really good movie when you get to the middle of the movie.. That's when they good shit happend lol.... No, I never watched Winter Sonata... Another good one is Autumn in my Heart... I never finished the movie hahaha... I stopped when they were older lol... Imma finish it one day =) What other do you recommend to watch


----------



## juli (Aug 19, 2006)

If I am thinking what Autumn in my heart is what it is.... I LOVED that one.  Somehow I am thinking that one can be also called like Fall Story or something?? But I absolutely LOVE that series. I cried myself  a river.  hahaha  Sad but good story! hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm I shall look into it but I get confused with titles because its different in Korean and when given engish title its somewhat misleading.  (I think)   

So is it like u buy DVDs or rent tapes of the series??  Since you are watching Chun-hyang now, I am thinking DVDs cuz it takes time for them to get translated and distributed to diff. Asian countries... thats what I thought. ( I am not 100% sure how it works tho.)  It was out in Korea early 05. 

I will see if I can find any english titled series that I tought that were good.  Apparently I can't translate Korean to English well.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 
_If I am thinking what Autumn in my heart is what it is.... I LOVED that one.  Somehow I am thinking that one can be also called like Fall Story or something?? But I absolutely LOVE that series. I cried myself  a river.  hahaha  Sad but good story! hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm I shall look into it but I get confused with titles because its different in Korean and when given engish title its somewhat misleading.  (I think)   

So is it like u buy DVDs or rent tapes of the series??  Since you are watching Chun-hyang now, I am thinking DVDs cuz it takes time for them to get translated and distributed to diff. Asian countries... thats what I thought. ( I am not 100% sure how it works tho.)  It was out in Korea early 05. 

I will see if I can find any english titled series that I tought that were good.  Apparently I can't translate Korean to English well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh! I never heard of Fall Story before…. Autumn in my heart is about 2 baby girls are swapped by mistake in a hospital. The truth comes to light only after about 14 years, when one of the girls, Enxi, is hurt in an accident and her blood tested in the hospital. By then, Enxi has already developed a very close bonding with her "brother", Junxi, and her "parents". Nevertheless, she and Xinai - the other girl whose identity was swapped with hers - are returned to their respective families: Enxi to a life of poverty with her natural mother and gangster-brother, Xinai to an easy and comfortable life with her brother Junxi and their parents. Shortly after, Junxi and his family leave for America... I cried myself a river when I watched it when they were younger in the beginning of the movie…

I buy my DVDs at this CD store in Houston, Texas… No I don’t rent the movie/series, when I go to Houston; I always attend to stop by the store to see what they have. So far I have Autumn in my heart, my sassy Girl, Wind struck and etc. My sister bought Sassy Girl Chun-Hyang online… I’m from New Orleans so I thinking other states might sell them too… Where do you buy your movies/series? The series can be pricey though…Well, whenever you get the chance to see what movies are good let me know…

Here’s the link to part three for the movie Autumn in my heart… The poor girl she’s a bitch, but I be feeling bad for her when her mama yell at her lol….

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pHmBjc2GblI


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 26, 2006)

my favorite korean drama is Stairway to Heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my favorite korean movies are My Sassy Girl, Too Beautiful to Lie, and Il Mare


----------



## juli (Aug 26, 2006)

saw that one... Stairway to Heaven.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Same girl from Winter Sonata...  

I liked the guys in Stairway to Heaven!!! (esp. the tall one not the short prince lookalike one (haha))

I dunno about the girl tho... she is okay lookin but she can't act for her life.  something is def. missing when u see her act!!!  But I enjoyed wathching both! 

Korean movies... hMmMm I only watched King's Man? or something I cant remember exact English title.  But it was pretty good.  My first korean movie ever... not a fan of korean movies


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcakekiss* 
_my favorite korean drama is Stairway to Heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my favorite korean movies are My Sassy Girl, Too Beautiful to Lie, and Il Mare_

 
I seen My Sassy Girl already! Did you know that Windstruck is the first part of My Sassy Girl? Ok! I'll check out Stairway to Heaven, Too Beautiful to Lie and Il Mare. Thanks



 Quote:

  saw that one... Stairway to Heaven.  Same girl from Winter Sonata... 

I liked the guys in Stairway to Heaven!!! (esp. the tall one not the short prince lookalike one (haha))

I dunno about the girl tho... she is okay lookin but she can't act for her life. something is def. missing when u see her act!!! But I enjoyed wathching both! 

Korean movies... hMmMm I only watched King's Man? or something I cant remember exact English title. But it was pretty good. My first korean movie ever... not a fan of korean movies  
 
Never watched King's Men. My Sassy Girl was my first Korean movie. I'm a fan


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

i cant watch stuff like this my moms use to watch korean series like it was going out of style... i think all of them are so dramatic.... but i do like the game shows pretty funny lol


----------



## cupcakekiss (Sep 3, 2006)

i think X-Man and Love Letter are really cool, funny, and cute korean shows; they showcase the korean idols participating in activities and games


----------



## NFTP (Sep 3, 2006)

my favorite korean movies are the classic, and my sassy girl.
my favorite dramas are my name is kim sam soon, and yellow handkerchief. 
i watched my sassy girl chun hyang, but i thought it was kinda redundant as the episodes went on.


----------

